
Palantir Files for IPO - rsecora
https://sec.report/CIK/0001321655/
======
magnusmagnusson
Why now?

~~~
rsecora
I assume it's for financing their international expansion. The statements in
the filling are general and lousy.

They have filed similar form D in the past.

